# 15hp mercury tilt question



## deerslayer (Aug 14, 2008)

Just purchased my 98 merc, has a different tilt system than I am used to. It does not have the removable pin like most, it has a spring loaded catch that moves the pin into your desired location. Problem is, once the motor is tilted up I cannot get it back down with sticking my hand under the motor and moving the whole assembly forward to get it to go down. Its rather dangerous when the motor is on the boat and in the water. Does anyoone have a similar motor with this set up? I figure its something stupid that I am doing/not doing or maybe something is out of whack? If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## deerslayer (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya please, anyone?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 15, 2008)

If it truly is adjustable, shouldn't there be a linkage of some sort at the front or side of the motor?

Maybe that was removed at some point.

A picture would help a lot.

Most of the time, those trim pins are not meant to be used for use while underway. It is a set it and forget it type deal. The spring mechanism is normally the reverse lock release. There is usually a bracket of some sort that flips down onto the transom mount to hold the motor at full tilt.

I have never dealt with a Merc. that was different than what I described above, but I have never owned a '98 15hp, either.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, just discovered this forum... What a great site.

I know exactly what you're going through. :lol: Your 98 sounds exactly like my 93 Merc 15. When you are in the boat, check the knob on the right side of the motor...should be labeled "Lock" and "Unlock". When you are ready to tilt down, place the knob in the unlock position, then pull like you are trying to tilt it higher, then lower the motor back down. Once its down again, place the knob in the locked position. It's not a very well designed setup IMO. Seems to need grease often to keep everything moving smoothly.

I'd take some pics of mine, but its in the shop with a broken drive shaft. #-o 

Hope that helps.


----------



## seaarc (Aug 25, 2008)

My 8hp Honda works the same way as Greg's Merc except the knob says tilt/run.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 26, 2008)

Once mine was all the way up I could just lift it a little more and it would release and drop all the way down.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 26, 2008)

My old Evinrude is the same way. Its a PITA the change it while out on the water.


----------



## deerslayer (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I have figured out how it is supposed to operate, unfortunatly it does not operate properly! I am awaiting a phone call from a friend who works on outboards, is supposed to look into it for me. This thing is driving me nuts! Almost ready to drill holes in the notches and buy a regular pin!


----------

